# CPT code for excisional biopsy and mass of the hand



## LStana (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi. I am having trouble finding the CPT code for an excisional biopsy and mass of the hand. The diagnosis is a hand mass. Thank you.


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

LStana said:


> Hi. I am having trouble finding the CPT code for an excisional biopsy and mass of the hand. The diagnosis is a hand mass. Thank you.



Try 26115-26118 depending on size and type of mass.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 19, 2011)

*Please post op note*

*For an accruate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative / procedure note.  Additionally, for some questions you will get a more expert advice by posting the the specialty forum (e.g. Plastic Surgery or Gastroenterology)*

Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

